# Some Pictures from our March season so far



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

March 1st ended up with 11 in the morning and 4 in the afternoon

















March 2nd ended up with 4 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon
am
















pm

















March 3rd (Today) ended up with 6


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

Not as good as last year but it's been a blast so far . 7 more days to pound them . Nice pics Atom . We'll all get together and hunt Friday with Dale .


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

honkers in march!? i hate you! not really, just wish i was there! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Primo, nice work fellas! :beer:


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like some great hunts!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice pictures.......Not all piles of dead birds, I like that!!!

Doesn't help my Spring Fever much though. :x


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That would be fun to hunt Canada's in the spring.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sodak was close to having one this year. I think it would be way to easy! An plus how could they rule out the guys who are snow'in and the guys that are hunting honkers?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice pics! Cant wait for august to get out and shoot some honker myself


----------



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. More pictures to come and two days of hunting left!


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

not as good as last year but we had some good hunts. super arts a star in that boat


----------

